# Prueba de un put - ( UJT programable )



## carlreng (Feb 19, 2013)

Por favor, quien puede orientarme para poder probar con un multimetro digital un transistor PUT, y tambien hacerlo con uno analogico. quedo muy agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2013)

Medido sobre 2N4871 y 2N2646

Tester analógico escala X 100 (Para medir resistencias tiene las puntas invertidas , o sea el rojo es negativo y negro positivo)

*E* a* B1 = 32 Ω*
*E* a* B2 = 27 Ω*

*E* a *B1 =* infinito aun en X 1.000
*E* a *B1 =* idem

*B1* a* B2* = 60 Ω
*B1* a *B2* = 60 Ω

Tuviste suerte justo estaba trabajando con estos UNJ 

Si no los conseguis hacetelos , es lo mismo que un tiristor pero con el gate tomado del lado del ánodo :



Saludos !


----------



## ivaan (Jul 22, 2015)

hola, me pueden ayudar con un 2n6028? es un PUT pero midiendo todas las patas da siempre infinito, o sea no mide resistencia. esta quemado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2015)

ivaan dijo:


> hola, me pueden ayudar con un 2n6028? es un PUT pero midiendo todas las patas da siempre infinito, o sea no mide resistencia. esta quemado?



Muy posiblemente se encuentre abierto, para estar seguros, ¿ Con cual escala estas midiendo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2015)

Probalo con un oscilador de relajación


----------



## FGRAMOY (Ago 30, 2017)

Hola a todos/as, querían comentarles que estoy haciendo un practico de la universidad de la materia Electrónica Industrial y tengo que desarrollar un circuito para ver el funcionamiento de un transistor PUT 2N6027, he visto en su hoja de datos que es necesario determinar correctamente las resistencias de la compuerta RG1 Y RG2. La cuestión es la siguiente, he montado el circuito en la protoboard y no funciona!, realice la simulación en multisim con los mismos valores de resistencias y capacidad, pero tampoco funciona. Y lo mas gracioso de todo es que un compañero realizo exactamente el mismo circuito en su protoboard y si le funcionó, con los mismos valores de resistencias y capacidad. Entonces me puse a pensar que tal vez mi PUT 2n6027 que lo compre nuevo estuviese fallado, fui y compre otro nuevo, y seguía igual sin funcionar.... ya estando de los pelos, volví a la tienda y compre 4 PUT mas nuevos, ninguno funciono!!!!! entonces pensé que el vendedor de ese local debe estar vendiendo todos los PUT fallados de fábrica... pues me fui a otro local de electrónica y compre otro PUT 2n6027 nuevo! y este ya era de otro fabricante, pero sigue sin funcionar...

Entonces estoy suponiendo que el PUT tiene que ser activado del alguna forma externa para que pueda entrar en funcionamiento.... por que no creo que todos los vendedores vendan el componente fallado!!!! Por eso quería saber si a alguien le paso lo mismo que ami, o si me podrían explicar si existe una forma de activarlo inicialmente para que quede oscilando solo y así poder ver su funcionamiento en el osciloscopio. En estos momentos en el osciloscopio puedo observar en la señal del voltaje del ánodo, que cuando le inyecto tensión 12Vcc se ve un pulso en el que carga el capacitor C=4.7uF, pero ese pulso se mantiene en el tiempo y nunca se produce el disparo del gate para que entre en funcionamiento. Si alguien me hecha una mano se los agradecería, sino tendré que ir a robarle el PUT a mi compañero!!! jaja!

Saludos ! ...



Aca les dejo el esquemático y la conexión en la protoboard para que vean


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

Vas a poner el diagrama o adivinamos ? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/







Resultados del Buscador : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...magenes-archivos-69423/&ref=&ss=1016j550976j3


----------



## FGRAMOY (Ago 30, 2017)

Aca les paso una foto de lo que veo en el osciloscopio:
- CANAL 1 (celeste) = Señal de tensión en el catodo.
- CANAL 2 (amarillo) = Señal de tensión en el anodo.
Como se puede observar al aplicarle tensión ( 12Vcc) el capacitor carga, pero esa carga se mantiene constante, que por lo que lei, el PUT no llega a entrar en saturación para que el capacitor se descargue.
Midiendo con el multimetro, tengo:
-Tensión en el anodo = 10.37V
-Tensión en el gate = 9.37V
-Tensión en el anodo= 0.29V

Nunca se dispara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

El ánodo debería ir al positivo del capacitor , después de la resistencia !

Ese put está mal dibujado.


----------



## FGRAMOY (Ago 30, 2017)

Tenes razón, lo dibuje mal al diagrama (lo hice recien a las apuradas), pero en la protoboard esta bien conectado, es decir, el anodo esta entre la resistencia de 150k y el capacitor.... Igualmente aca vuelvo a pasar el diagrama dibujado correctamente.

Estoy probando con 5 PUT todos comprados nuevos y ninguno funciona, todos la misma falla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

No tengo ganas de sacar cuentas pero mayormente para 12 V , R1 es cerca de la mitad o tercera parte que R2 ; o sea que la de 2,7 KΩ debería ser 17 kΩ


----------



## FGRAMOY (Ago 30, 2017)

Sigue sin funcionar, ya no doy mas del sueño... me voy a dormir, cuando me levante seguire intentando. Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

Probá de quitar la de 1k y dejar sólo 330

Armarte uno : Ver el archivo adjunto 88206


----------

